# Port Mansfield Report; Topwater Surprise



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Mission accomplished in Port Mansfield! Had several solid trout and reds, then the big girl crushed a topwater. We found a lot of fish up shallow in knee deep water before the front, After which the water dropped almost 10 degrees over night. It took a little searching over the next day to find out where our bites went to. What we found was they dropped off the ledges, and were holding in crotch deep water, and more importantly held along deeper channels that offered an escape route. Each day we had a small topwater bite mid-day that lasted just an hour or so. Before and after that all our fish were caught on floating Corkys, red/white, glow, and strawberry wine soft plastics with a 1/8th to 1/4oz jig head. All the trout and big reds were released, We kept a few reds for the local restaurant to cook up for dinner.

Due to the increased interest in our trophy trout trips in Port Mansfield, we would like to clarify that our Mansfield trips are simply a two day minimum. 
We encourage a longer booking to ensure your trip south can reach it's full potential and you can have the true Port Mansfield experience. 
Pricing (2 day minimum required):
$550 day/ 3 people
$650 day/ 4 people
$750 day/ 5 people
December-April, if not this year, see you next year!


----------

